

Tell HN: There will be a Blue moon in December - fnid
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_moon#Blue_moons_between_2009_and_2015

======
joss82
I was so disappointed to learn that a blue moon is not _actually_ blue.

~~~
aw3c2
Only your comment made me realise that. And I was already excited about new
year with a nice little astro-gimmick.

------
frankus
The Straight Dope covered this awhile back:

The "two full moons in a month" definition is recent and somewhat bogus, like
the bit about the seasons officially starting on the solstices and equinoxes.
Originally "once in a blue moon" meant "pretty much never", and the modern
definition stems from an error made writing a question/answer for Trivial
Pursuit.

Full article: [http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/162/is-there-
ever-r...](http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/162/is-there-ever-really-
a-blue-moon)

------
danhak
On New Year's Eve, no less! How...poetic. Now we've just to figure out what it
all means.

~~~
pmjordan
It means our subdivision of a year into months of 28-31 days is quite
arbitrary and purely historical.

------
wglb
Except in Australia and Asia.

------
chanux
Apparently a blue moon comes once in a blue moon :)

